# FISHING TIP # 647 Add a small snap.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">FISHING TIP # 647<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">A SMALL SNAP IS MIGHTY HANDY<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Now that I am using Stren Dura Tuff, I don't have to worry about cutting back my leader nearly as often. Fishing out of a yak makes any unnecessary rigging something to be avoided at all costs. I've started using a 20# Cross-lock snap on my leader. [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I can change rigs in seconds and, with the super abrasion resistance of 20# test Stren DT, I don't worry even a little bit. I even use the tiny snap with Jerk baits. I've been using these snaps for the last 2 months and have not had a single line breakage nor has a snap come open. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Last week I fought a 20# Jack for at least 15 minutes on my bait caster. I was using a pretty tight drag because I was tossing a Jerk Shad under dock lights expecting Snook. No problem at all![/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Some lures might be negatively affected by a small snap but I haven't noticed it yet. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Cutting back your leader several times per trip sometimes requires tying on a new leader. I much prefer to change leaders at home or at the dock where I can assure a perfect line to leader connection. <o></o>[/B]


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The small snap also adds a tiny bit of bite off protection. I caught a 34" Spanish Mackerel this morning while Tarpon fishing. The snap was definitely in range of the teeth but kept the line clear. The Mack hit a large Skitterwalk.

I fished a very short while before paddling in to avoid a lot of lightning. One Cobia (short) one 4' Blacktip, and a few jumps out of an 80-90 pound Tarpon.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Keep em coming captken.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Capt, good info, please keep it coming. Question about fishing for snook, where do you fish out of?


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

_Capt. _

_Do you have a book or something, if not you should, if you _

_do where can i get a copy ???_


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Backlash (6/17/2008)*_Capt. _
> 
> _Do you have a book or something, if not you should, if you _
> 
> _do where can i get a copy ???_


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic107630-11-1.aspx


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I just noticed Redfly's question. I fish out of Yankeetown, about 12 miles north of Crystal River. I launch near the mouth of the Withlacoochee River.

Re: E-Books. Software should be here by no later than Monday. I'll post the entire index on a new website (sales only) within a week or so. I'm broke right now and having an income will definitely help.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

DANG!!! a 36" spanish???? thats huge. my personal best is 24 and i thought that was big


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

> *cliffton (9/2/2008)*fishing is great experience one should adopt.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




Just a headsup on this guy and another one like him!! The other guy has a login name of "hi jack" or some such name. He posted on Garbo's apology thread this morning and they both used the very same link to something else!!

We had a similar incident on another forum that I frequent and the link turned out to be a very nasty virus!!! Both of these guys don't have a word one in their profiles about themselves and both have really phony signatures so I would be very careful about clicking on anything they post until they let us know who they are and what they are up to.

World info may be a legitimate website but I am not one to take a chance when it looks like, at the least, they are simply spamming our website with junk of their own.

Forewarned is forearmed in my book.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks. I've seen these things from time to time. His response was mighty strange.

Likely this was some sort of scam from Malaysia.


----------

